# Bean planting



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

FWIW have some footage up of me planting the last of the beans this spring.

Planting Soybeans 2011 in Northern Indiana - YouTube


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Great job Marty. Shot of planting rig going and coming with camera on the ground was excellent. Maybe you got a career opportunity out in Hollywood......you know, the land of fruits and nuts. ;0)

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nah, I have friends out in California, and a open invitation to visit anytime I get that way. I have a feeling too much time their I'd be climbing the nearest bell tower.


----------

